# how to prepare a Word document



## efadiutori (Dec 15, 2013)

how can I prepare a Word document?  I know my Fire HD has the capability, but I don't know how to get started/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need an app to actually create or edit Word documents.

Did the HD come with OfficeSuite Viewer? I know it's integrated into the HDX, but I think I recall on the HD it came as an app pre-installed. OfficeSuite Viewer will allow you to read Office documents (I mentioned this in your post about the Powerpoint attachment to your email) but not editt them.

To actually edit any documents, you'll need one of the Office editors. OfficeSuite Pro, which is currently $4.99, reduced from $14.99, will let you do that--there are others, too.

This one is free:


Just tried to use it and can't get my keyboard to come up, back in a bit. Here's another one:



It's 0.99 but I don't know if it's compatible with the HD, it's not with my original Fire but is with my HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have this one . That main app is free, but limited; the full version costs $9.99. Frankly the OfficeSuite Betsy linked too is better, in my opinion and a good price just now.


----------



## Martin Roy Hill (Nov 12, 2013)

I use Office Pro. It's perfectly compatible with Word, so there's no converting of files to do. Well worth the five bucks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Martin Roy Hill said:


> I use Office Pro. It's perfectly compatible with Word, so there's no converting of files to do. Well worth the five bucks.


Do you have a link? Or is this the one you mean:  (That's the one Betsy was referring to in her post.  )


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Did the HD come with OfficeSuite Viewer?...
> Betsy


My Fire HD came with OfficeSuite installed. I was using Quickoffice Pro on my original Fire so I installed that one on my Fire HD. However I cannot find it on Amazon now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> My Fire HD came with OfficeSuite installed. I was using Quickoffice Pro on my original Fire so I installed that one on my Fire HD. However I cannot find it on Amazon now.


The paid version of OfficeSuite adds PDF support, I think. And, yes, QuickOffice, was the other one I was thinking about and you're right -- it's not on the Amazon store any more. There used to be two versions: Quickoffice Pro and Quickoffice Pro HD for Tablets. Frankly, though, I think the Office Suite was still better . . . I only have that one because it was an early FAotD. If you bought it before, though, it should still be in your cloud an accessible from your device, assuming compatibility.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The paid version of OfficeSuite adds PDF support, I think. And, yes, QuickOffice, was the other one I was thinking about and you're right -- it's not on the Amazon store any more. There used to be two versions: Quickoffice Pro and Quickoffice Pro HD for Tablets. Frankly, though, I think the Office Suite was still better . . . I only have that one because it was an early FAotD. If you bought it before, though, it should still be in your cloud an accessible from your device, assuming compatibility.


Yes, it is in my cloud and I successfully installed it on my Fire HD the day after I received it. I think that I got it as a FAotD.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I got Office Suite Pro way back when it was the free app of the day (make sure you are watching those!) and it works great. I also have Quick Office Pro, but it is not as nice, IMO.


----------

